# Counting Down to my Fire HD



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anxiously waiting for Oct 25 when I'll get my 32GB Fire HD - I've finally seen one in a store and am really impressed, especially since it wasn't in demo mode but was set up to work normally - great sound and screen improvement, snappy response.  Apple's messing with my mind with their Oct 23 announcement of (probably) the iPad Mini, but I don't see them competing with the Fire HD on the amount of memory for the price.  At least I'll have 30 days to check out the Fire.  Of course that's what I said last year, and I've still got that Fire!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL!  I just got the 16GB KFHD...I couldn't wait.  So far, the 16GB is working out fine for me.  But agree with you on the Oct 23rd Apple messing with me sentiment!  I'm probably going to end up with another device in a couple of weeks.  Amazon and Apple owns me


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Me too. I get mine on the 25th. I can't wait! 1 more week!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be very surprised if the Apple mini is less than $300. And I owned the original iPad from Day 1, and I loved it, but it's not the only tablet out there now.

I think you'll love the HD.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Add my name to the Fire HD watch.  My delivery estimate is Thursday also.  I have the purple case waiting for it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I now have the "ink blue" case for mine - picked up on the Buy Sell board here.  All I need is the HD!  Will be interested to see what's announced tomorrow...


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I picked up a burnt orange case.  Totally different for me!  It stands out completely...and I kind of like it!  Sitting on the bus, pulling it out - I get stares.  Jealousy!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My HD has shipped - should be here Thursday. iPad Mini's price makes it a non-starter for me compared to the HD, even though it's lovely.

I've got the accessories - found a deal I couldn't resist on the e-reader sleeve a couple of weeks ago & it goes nicely with the ink blue cover - overkill but will come in handy at times I'm sure. And if someone comes out with a back-only "cover" I might still go with one of those. Then the sleeve will be really handy.

 

Cart before the horse, anyone?


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I received my shipping notice also.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is coming Thurs. It says Shipping Soon. I am so excited! Yayyyy!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You're gonna love it!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Meemo said:


> My HD has shipped - should be here Thursday. iPad Mini's price makes it a non-starter for me compared to the HD, even though it's lovely.
> 
> I've got the accessories - found a deal I couldn't resist on the e-reader sleeve a couple of weeks ago & it goes nicely with the ink blue cover - overkill but will come in handy at times I'm sure. And if someone comes out with a back-only "cover" I might still go with one of those. Then the sleeve will be really handy.
> 
> ...


You will love your new Fire HD and I love your combo of cover and sleeve! I love that VB pattern and I actually keep my 7" HD in a VB sleeve and it works out great! Even though I have an Amazon cover for my HD too, I like to store it in the VB sleeve while it's sitting in my bedroom to better protect it from kids, etc. Enjoy your new HD and beautiful clothing for it!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I uopdated my Fire to a Fire HD, cant wait till it arrives, I love getting new gadets! Just dont like the look the wife gives me everytime she see's me opening a box from Amazon!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's out for delivery! And I just sent it its first book - library checkout of an illustrated version of *Life of Pi*. Want to read it before the movie comes out.

And yes, Cyanide5000, my DH thinks I'm nuts - not that he doesn't have his own gadget issues, he's just more firmly entrenched in Apple than I am. I think he'll be more impressed with the HD than he was with my Fire.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's here - I was too busy playing with it yesterday to post.  I love it   a really nice upgrade.  Love the improved screen resolution and responsiveness.  The speakers are a huge improvement.  I'm really liking the auto-sleep/wake feature of the cover.  And I'm loving the luxury of all that that extra memory.  

I do miss having GO Launcher, though - makes it so much easier to organize my apps.  It downloads, but I can't open it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is here as well! It came yesterday. I ripped that package off & started in. Love it. I took it out today & I could read in the sun. Email is better on the HD. I am thinking of taking off the email thing, if it's possible on my original Fire, since I am also getting the Fire HD 8.9. I don't know yet how to do it.  I did the audio/kindle book, & watched the page being highlighted as the narrator read. That was so cool. It has TTS. Read a kindle book, liked the sepia color better on the HD, than the Original Fire. I listened to music. I downloading some of my stuff. Next, I want to see an Instant Video on it. Amazon had bumped up the sound on my original Fire, so the sound with the headphones on is pretty good as well. So 2 Fires so far, I can listen to music to.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Toby said:


> Mine is here as well! It came yesterday. I ripped that package off & started in. Love it. I took it out today & I could read in the sun. Email is better on the HD. I am thinking of taking off the email thing, if it's possible on my original Fire, since I am also getting the Fire HD 8.9. I don't know yet how to do it. I did the audio/kindle book, & watched the page being highlighted as the narrator read. That was so cool. It has TTS. Read a kindle book, liked the sepia color better on the HD, than the Original Fire. I listened to music. I downloading some of my stuff. Next, I want to see an Instant Video on it. Amazon had bumped up the sound on my original Fire, so the sound with the headphones on is pretty good as well. So 2 Fires so far, I can listen to music to.


I had the same reaction! Amazon did a great job on this version, loving it so much more than the original fire! I do wish though that TTS would be enabled on more books by the publishers - it would mean a lot to me and someone I know who is disabled.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

If you have one of the e-ink kindles that supported TTS as well, how would you compare TTS on the new Fire to the e-ink one.

I have heard that it is much improved and would like to get your opinion.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

BruceS said:


> If you have one of the e-ink kindles that supported TTS as well, how would you compare TTS on the new Fire to the e-ink one.
> 
> I have heard that it is much improved and would like to get your opinion.


The FireHD's TTS is definitely better. The voice is not as robotic...I think it still a little off with the TTS not following punctuation (eg. doesn't pause at periods at times) and paragraph spacing (again, not pausing at some paragraphs). But overall much more pleasant to listen to.

You can listen to a sample here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvtSxt54o1M


----------



## pattypooh (Nov 12, 2011)

Meemo said:


> My HD has shipped - should be here Thursday. iPad Mini's price makes it a non-starter for me compared to the HD, even though it's lovely.
> 
> I've got the accessories - found a deal I couldn't resist on the e-reader sleeve a couple of weeks ago & it goes nicely with the ink blue cover - overkill but will come in handy at times I'm sure. And if someone comes out with a back-only "cover" I might still go with one of those. Then the sleeve will be really handy.
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike. I bought the pink kindle HD cover and I bought a Vera Bradley, Symphony in Hue Sleeve  I also have to say how impressed I am with the HD display. I didn't really mind reading books on the original fire but I though e-ink was much better. I think the HD display is just a easy to read in as an e-ink display.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Zero said:


> The FireHD's TTS is definitely better. The voice is not as robotic...I think it still a little off with the TTS not following punctuation (eg. doesn't pause at periods at times) and paragraph spacing (again, not pausing at some paragraphs). But overall much more pleasant to listen to.
> 
> You can listen to a sample here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvtSxt54o1M


Thanks


----------

